# Betta not eating



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I bought two bettas yesterday (separate tanks) and they haven't eaten anything, my other betta Ive had for 6 months eats like a pig, what is going on, ive tried blood worms and betta pellets and nothing


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Try regular old tropical flakes. It could be that they haven't been fed the foods you are trying to give them, so they don't have a taste for it. I've always had to condition new fish to a new diet after bringing them home.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

the weird thing is I work at the store I got them from and I fed them the stuff we feed them, is there anyway to stimulate their appetites?


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Must just be transfer shock then?


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

thats what im thinking, but they still arent eating...


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

It can last a few days. What is their new environment like?

P.s. in your signature you have a little question mark face next to your african dwarf frogs. Why?


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

because thats what their faces are like they look so herp derp, they are in seperate 1g, filtered tanks and one is in 2.5g filtered


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Are you removing the uneaten food? It could be they are eating when you aren't watching. Are you the one who caught and bagged them? They could be avoiding you.

Wait 2 or 3 days before offering anything else. Then see if they will eat when they are hungry.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

well they are eating frozen blood worms, but not the little aqueon betta pellets... im so upset at them


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

The only fish I've ever seen enjoy pellets are goldfish.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

My bettas have all loved the pellets...


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

well ive resorted to feeding them blood worms...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Blood worms are much better for them...


----------

